# Sky Atlantic



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there

I have a TiVo connected directly to Sky but I am still not seeing Sky Atlantic listings on channel 108 for the launch next week. Loads of my favourite shows are going to be on there so I am anxious to ensure I don't miss a single episode. 

As the launch is now imminent can anyone help with when we can expect to 
see the listings updated?

Thanks for your help

Annie


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

annic said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a TiVo connected directly to Sky but I am still not seeing Sky Atlantic listings on channel 108 for the launch next week. Loads of my favourite shows are going to be on there so I am anxious to ensure I don't miss a single episode.
> 
> ...


Is Sky3 moving somewhere else to make room for Sky Atlantic?

If not, then what are the channel 108 listings for next week??

Channel changes are not normally reflected by Tivo until they actually happen. I am not sure if there is a mechanism to tell Tivo that a channel move is imminent.. (but I could be wrong)


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

annic said:


> As the launch is now imminent can anyone help with when we can expect to see the listings updated?


On past experience I'd say probably the 31st or the 1st.

In cases where a new channel is going to be on a previously unused number TiVo can add a placeholder but here it's difficult to do that in advance of the Sky reshuffle as the number is occupied by another channel until then.

Edit: That's assuming that Sky Atlantic listings are going to be provided by TiVo, they may not. ISTR it is a Sky exclusive and if so isn't needed by Virgin, only the old S1 customers.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Sky Atlantic has listings for S1 ready to be seen overnight on 31st Jan in the (very) big EPG shuffle.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Listings could be placed on an unused channel number, with the correct station ID, in advance and then moved the correct number as part of the reshuffle.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

And how many people would complain that there Sky box was missing the new channel - or TiVo was wrong.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

ozsat said:


> Sky Atlantic has listings for S1 ready to be seen overnight on 31st Jan in the (very) big EPG shuffle.


Each little snippet of "support" for us S1-ers is always VERY gratifying to see


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Sky Atlantic has listings for S1 ready to be seen overnight on 31st Jan in the (very) big EPG shuffle.


Presumably they were actually ready about a week ago when Sky Atlantic and Sky Atlantic HD appeared as "new" channels and then disappeared the next day?


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all! That's brilliant. I am now reassured that my TiVo will magically update on Monday night! YAAYY! ER and Sopranos from the beginning and Thirty Something. What more could a girl ask to recover from surgery!

Thanks again

Annie


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sky atlantic is only free until august 31st after that date it becomes part of the variety/entertainment pack.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It has been downloaded onto TiVo here.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Anyone wondering where their Sky Atlantic channel 108 is may want to keep an eye on this thread at Digital Spy. Nobody has it yet, suggestion is that it will turn up between 10am and 12pm.


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

I found mine by adding channels via the customise Channels system. Bizarrely I now have 2 channels on 108 - Sky 3 and SkyAtlantic - not sure how and if this will work? 

Any thoughts?

Anne


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

annic said:


> Bizarrely I now have 2 channels on 108 - Sky 3 and SkyAtlantic - not sure how and if this will work?


You will want to tick Sky Atlantic on the TiVo as that is what is now broadcasting on 108. You should find Sky 3 on another number now (I can't remember it offhand I'm afraid) so tick that one instead of the old Sky 3 on 108.


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah OK Thanks. I shall dig a bit deeper


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

annic said:


> I found mine by adding channels via the customise Channels system. Bizarrely I now have 2 channels on 108 - Sky 3 and SkyAtlantic - not sure how and if this will work?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Anne


What region are you in?

Mine is OK here and was moved on TiVo overnight


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

London!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Are you able to post a screenshot of the problem?

I've check Sky England lineup - and just the two versions of Sky Atlantic are on there - you then need to select the SD version or HD version - depending on your Sky box.


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

ozsat said:


> Are you able to post a screenshot of the problem?
> 
> I've check Sky England lineup - and just the two versions of Sky Atlantic are on there - you then need to select the SD version or HD version - depending on your Sky box.


I am afraid not! I don't have a PC attached.

Not to worry I shall have a fiddle!

Anne


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Are you in the 'Channels I Receive' menu on TiVo to see Sky3 on 108?


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Try forcing a daily call to see if it changes anything.


----------



## annic (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems to have healed!

Thank you for all your help :up:


----------

